# need help on buying an android box!



## shan bhede (Aug 19, 2016)

apologies for any mistakes as this would be my first post here!
I own a 32" samsung LED tv at my flat and as i am a student i didnt get a cable connection but was just using it to watch movies stores on flash drives.
now I have a wifi connection at my place and so i would like to buy an android box which would enable me to install apps like hotstar ,ditto ,netflix to watch all of the tv shows!
what would you guys suggest me something under rs 5000.
what about he VUUV X96 or the mxq PRo logic?


----------



## shan bhede (Aug 22, 2016)

Any experts here?  Please help me with my problem! A quick reply would be really helpful


----------



## manivas (Aug 27, 2016)

I am also searching for x265 4k playback box. What I found was the android tv with amlogic S905 SoC is superior.

VUUV X96 Android 6.0 UHD 4K Smart TV Box , Media: Amazon.in: Electronic

I am also yet to make decision, since no one has reviewed it.


----------

